# Chris Christensen KOOL DRY Dryer



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Yeah, that little orange metro is a great one to carry in a suitcase JUST IN CASE you need one but for the money it's not anywhere near what another $75 will get you (and that wouldn't get you a CC one or a K9- BUT I do see k9's on Offer Up and on CL now and then- I got a great K9III that was brand new for $100! It was missing the hose but I got that from k9..)
SO Happy for you! There's nothing quite as nice as a good dryer.


----------

